# First week impression of Giant...



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok, so I am a mountain biker (Own a Giant Reign X for all mountain and Trek Session 88 for DH) and I wanted to increase my training for races (mainly downhill racing) so I bought a Giant Defy 2 three days ago. Yes, it's aluminum and not carbon. Yes, it has 9 speed instead of 10 speed. But it still is a hell of a lot more light and faster pedal than my downhill rig. The first day I had it I decided to ride 60 miles with a mix of ups and downs averaging about 20 mph. Ok not bad since my ass was used to saddle time. Next day I take it out for a 25 mile easy ride to prepare for today. Today I went 80 miles at an average of 19 mph. Now to some who do centuries and such, this isn't THAT much. But for me, a 230 pound linebacker build kind of guy, I feel like I am holding my own pound for pound. So in the first 3 days of riding I have ridden 165 miles and loving my Giant! :thumbsup:


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

Sounds like an awesome 3 day total to me!!


----------

